# Vote for SSOTM Changes!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM Changes*​
*Which do you prefer?*

Leave SSOTM as is is but promote it more.3034.88%Make a seperate class for naturals but otherwise stay the same.2023.26%Past winners move to an upper class.78.14%Seperate class for past winners and for nats.2933.72%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We had a lively discussion about proposed changes to Slingshot of the Month and now I'd like you to vote. I read what everyone had to say and tried to incorporate the ideas that were workable into a few choices that you could pick from.

I think everybody had their say about it that was going to so I'd prefer that we just stick to voting in this thread but if you still want to comment I won't delete it.

The poll will stay up for a week and whatever the majority wants is what will happen. If you're unclear about the choices you can go back and check out this thread and it should clear things up. If you still have questions you can ask them here.

Please vote! I want to take the competition in the direction that people want and every opinion matters!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Interesting to actually see the results, Dont believe we've done anything like it before!

This ends the 3rd of june so i guess the next SSOTM will be the first different month.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Individual said:


> Interesting to actually see the results, Dont believe we've done anything like it before!
> This ends the 3rd of june so i guess the next SSOTM will be the first different month.


You got it :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Why not also an option to seperate the Vendors???


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Outlaw said:


> Why not also an option to seperate the Vendors???


Because you don't have to be a vendor to make a great slingshot and because many of our best craftsmen are not vendors.
Mostly because I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

This should be interesting to see the results of. It is pretty close now.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

M.J said:


> Outlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Why not also an option to seperate the Vendors???
> ...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in -good job Mike!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> I'm in -good job Mike!


I agree nice options, though it am sure there are many others, this seems to cover the majority..

Either way, I guess we can say this is a step forward

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The decline of the SSOTM is in line with the declines in posts in general I think. I do not care much about which slingshot is the prettiest. I simply care about shooting. The crappy part about this forum is that most posts are about making a slingshot, not about shooting one. You can make a $100,000 slingshot. If it does not offer an advantage over a $5 boardcut .... I simply don't care.


----------



## keithdighton (Jul 26, 2013)

how do I enter?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> The decline of the SSOTM is in line with the declines in posts in general I think. I do not care much about which slingshot is the prettiest. I simply care about shooting. The crappy part about this forum is that most posts are about making a slingshot, not about shooting one. You can make a $100,000 slingshot. If it does not offer an advantage over a $5 boardcut .... I simply don't care.


I enjoy making slingshots, and shooting. I am sorry you can't appreciate that the time it takes to make one "pretty" also inclines us to want to share them on the forum for all to see..


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> The decline of the SSOTM is in line with the declines in posts in general I think. I do not care much about which slingshot is the prettiest. I simply care about shooting. The crappy part about this forum is that most posts are about making a slingshot, not about shooting one. You can make a $100,000 slingshot. If it does not offer an advantage over a $5 boardcut .... I simply don't care.


The fun of this hobby is for me also the making of a slingshot and if I like it is that more important for me then someone else his opinion. But its also an honour if other people likes youre work thats why I like it that al the people share there work and I enyoy that very much. For me is the making and shooting 1 + 1 = 2 a great hobby.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Lets see what happen


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Putting the past winners into a separate class, i just a step towards "everyone gets a ribbon". The people vote for the best slingshot, if it just so happens that there are a lot of repeat winners so be it. I have been lucky enough to have a few slingshots nominated, but i have never placed...i don't care, it doesn't bother me, i know that I need to up my game if i want to win. I think every time i have been nominated i didn't even vote for my own.

BUT, i think there should be a separate class for naturals, its like having a competition for best mode of transportation and pitting hot rods against bicycles, both are awesome, both can be beautiful, both get you from point a to point b, but they are different enough to not belong together in a competition.

One suggestion, if the maker of a slingshot wants to opt out or decline a slingshot for the competition that should be OK. for instance posting a slingshot, but in the title include "not for SSOTM". I have been a part of bow making forums, where the best bowyers were winning all the time and started to feel bad, so they stopped posting any pictures of bows they made, that is counterproductive. so giving the maker the option to opt out, still allows them to post slingshots, but not compete if they don't want to.

Sorry i didn't see the original discussion.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> The decline of the SSOTM is in line with the declines in posts in general I think. I do not care much about which slingshot is the prettiest. I simply care about shooting. The crappy part about this forum is that most posts are about making a slingshot, not about shooting one. You can make a $100,000 slingshot. If it does not offer an advantage over a $5 boardcut .... I simply don't care.


I've tried to stay out of the convo for most of this thing but honestly, I do enjoy crafting THINGS in general more than any other activity, I actually do it for a living. While I do like shooting, I love making another sling to shoot with. You have every right to feel the way you do, but it's not a crappy thing to have build posts. Ever consider that someone new to slings/making sees that post and can follow along for inspiration and guidance?

I wish I had that when I was younger and in design school.

Not to poo poo on your comment, but I can't help be be vocal about it


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> The decline of the SSOTM is in line with the declines in posts in general I think. I do not care much about which slingshot is the prettiest. I simply care about shooting. The crappy part about this forum is that most posts are about making a slingshot, not about shooting one. You can make a $100,000 slingshot. If it does not offer an advantage over a $5 boardcut .... I simply don't care.


i agree, i know what you're saying. but lets face it, sotm can easily be renamed, eye candy of the month. because thats what it really comes down to.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Id have liked to vote same except keep naturals seperate but,seems the more options you have the more rules are going to be needed. Example whats a natural. A guy could have a number of rules for that alone. Butt caps or no butt caps as a example. Someone is always going to dispute it.

Reminds me of my days when i was heavily invested into drag racing. You worked hard to get a winning combo going that would win all the time only to get handi caps put on you in one way or the other cause folks didnt want to see same car win all the time. Then when handi caps were brought in more rules had to be written and so on to determine where you sat in the handi cap etc. etc.

All that to say all this could end up too much work for the mods.

So i voted leave it the same and maybe promote it more. I really enjoy voting each month though i never build a thing myself.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i think the voters are educated enough to know a good slingshot when they see it, i'm talking about a good shooting slingshot. If i post a slingshot that is blocky, with square corners and super long forks; but is made out of titanium and unicorn horn and polished to 2000 grit (and its hard to polish unicorn horn to 2000), i still don't think it would win SSOTM.

unless each nominated slingshot is sent around to a panel that gets to shoot each slinghsot and then only the panel gets to vote, this is and always will be a beauty contest with the expectation that, for the most part, the voters are educated, see above.

SSOTM is the beauty contest, now if only we had a series of contests where shooters could prove their prowess with a slingshot under different conditions, oh wait we have that too...all the badges are in place for that! we've got it all covered, everything is good here!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I just want to point out that splitting the changes into 3 options is problematic. Only 33% (at this moment) have voted for the first option but still it is in the lead. That means 67% of the voters are going to be disappointed. sounds unfair to me.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Davidka said:


> I just want to point out that splitting the changes into 3 options is problematic. Only 33% (at this moment) have voted for the first option but still it is in the lead. That means 67% of the voters are going to be disappointed. sounds unfair to me.


*sigh*

You guys see what I'm up against here?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

And, now we have a tie... As the Seconds of Our SSF Lives continues... Stay tooned


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Natural class/keep same.

Either way it doesn't affect me. Im just here to have fun and learn.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Davidka said:


> I just want to point out that splitting the changes into 3 options is problematic. Only 33% (at this moment) have voted for the first option but still it is in the lead. That means 67% of the voters are going to be disappointed. sounds unfair to me.


I think you missed the rest of the poll... Once the top choice is made a new poll will be made with only the remaining options, then after that the same will happen in yet another poll. This will continue a few more times, until we have one final that will include the winning options of the previous polls... Does that sound more fair? .

Just having a little fun... Let's just look at it this way, if we give no options, the community feels left out of something that is made for them.. This is just giving us a starting point on how to "improve" on something that we have for the enjoyment of the community... We have to be realistic at some point and realize that you can't please everybody.. But fortunately, this forum has enough things going on here, that something is bound to cater to an individual's interest.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Does another contest/juried evaluation exist that focuses on craftsmanship and/or performance of slingshot frames?

Are there annual events, tournaments, conventions where entrants of such a contest could be juried?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

The Gopher said:


> i think the voters are educated enough to know a good slingshot when they see it, i'm talking about a good shooting slingshot. If i post a slingshot that is blocky, with square corners and super long forks; but is made out of titanium and unicorn horn and polished to 2000 grit (and its hard to polish unicorn horn to 2000), i still don't think it would win SSOTM.
> 
> unless each nominated slingshot is sent around to a panel that gets to shoot each slinghsot and then only the panel gets to vote, this is and always will be a beauty contest with the expectation that, for the most part, the voters are educated, see above.
> 
> SSOTM is the beauty contest, now if only we had a series of contests where shooters could prove their prowess with a slingshot under different conditions, oh wait we have that too...all the badges are in place for that! we've got it all covered, everything is good here!


I wonder what our educated voters, even top craftsman-educated voters might tell me about the performance of this fork...






or this one






but, this time let only those with engineering degrees tell me if it's a good slingshot or not.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to point out that splitting the changes into 3 options is problematic. Only 33% (at this moment) have voted for the first option but still it is in the lead. That means 67% of the voters are going to be disappointed. sounds unfair to me.
> ...


I know that you can't please everybody but it seems as if in this case the majority is not going to be please. I can assure you I will be pleased either way.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Lee, i think they are both awesome! Both are very functional for the intended shooting style, and the craftsmanship is second to none...and i do have an engineering degree


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahahah! Just my luck.... Hahah thank you very much gopher! You're a prince of a fellow, no doubt......... and you're absolutely right!!! (more laughter).... I was just trying to convince some of the folks that perhaps it might be time to start something in a slightly different direction. Something just a bit more serious in terms of validating the high level of craftsmen, as well as marksmen involved in this community... I have heard so many of you say that you're really here to do what you love , and to promote slingshots(the sport, the way of life, etc...)If we were to consciously feed the momentum of the quickly growing interest with signs of growth (beyond the bodycount) I don't see why it would be that far fetched to find us all in the future doing what we love and possibly making a living of it! The best model I can name would be the custom knife scene. They took their hobby of making, using, collecting knives as far as their love for it would take it. They ended up taking it all the way to industry status! An industry of serious influence in the art and design world, They have pioneered techniques and processes that craftsmen all over the world are adapting and using to build what they love and want to share with the world. this very forum is chock full of the custom knife aesthetic . blahblah I gotta get my gear together for ecst and get out of here! Oh my Gpod! I really hope I make a little sense... I'm not exactly well written, or read. sorry ! Bye! See yas at the tourney!

Signed, Rattletooth


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I have voted but . . . what makes me to come back here is not the posibility of get an award but the hope of get advice and inspiration from the members generosity


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Voted.... this is more of a bump... I voted several days ago.  78 folks have voted....


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought this would get more attention.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Some people just don't have an oppinion, and some have more then there is salt in the ocean


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's actually gotten more votes than the last couple SSOTMs, so I'm encouraged.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

So many members and so less intererest how is this possible??


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Like How It Is And I Usually Participate, Promoting It More Would Definitely Be A good Way To Get More Members Interested. Usually When I Don't Participate It Is Because I Forget To.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

To promote it winners should get some sort of prize. Banding material, or wood, or pouches.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

squirrel squasher said:


> To promote it winners should get some sort of prize. Banding material, or wood, or pouches.


I've always thought that bragging rights and glory were enough incentive :iono:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

squirrel squasher said:


> To promote it winners should get some sort of prize. Banding material, or wood, or pouches.


You can make the first donation


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> So many members and so less intererest how is this possible??


was an e-mail sent out ? :mellow:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Shutting the voting down in a couple hours. If you don't vote then you don't get to complain about the results


----------

